# Post a pic of your Noisy Cricket setup



## CeeJay (30/9/18)

Just a random pic of your Noisy Cricket. After all, no matter what gear you have be it low end or high end most of us have a NC in our collection somewhere. I've had a few. My 'work' device is a NC V2 and I swear it's been on construction sites, fallen out the bakkie, thrown in my tool box, been on overhead lines while raining and it just keeps WORKING. I.must admit that sometimes I'm a bit embarrassed when vaping around clients because it has loooots of character but my lungs don't mind. Really solid and basic mod that does what it needs to.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (30/9/18)

I like this thread @CeeJay 

I never had a NC but feel some FOMO now after reading your post !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (30/9/18)

CeeJay said:


> Just a random pic of your Noisy Cricket. After all, no matter what gear you have be it low end or high end most of us have a NC in our collection somewhere. I've had a few. My 'work' device is a NC V2 and I swear it's been on construction sites, fallen out the bakkie, thrown in my tool box, been on overhead lines while raining and it just keeps WORKING. I.must admit that sometimes I'm a bit embarrassed when vaping around clients because it has loooots of character but my lungs don't mind. Really solid and basic mod that does what it needs to.


So where is your pic? Interested to see the character you are speaking of.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (30/9/18)

Mine






Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jebula999 (30/9/18)

My V1 and Troll combo I've been using on and off for over a year.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CeeJay (30/9/18)

@Silver I've just been noticing a lot more guys including it in their desk/hand checks.

I knew this would get moved, the whole regulated/mech argument.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (30/9/18)

Raindance said:


> So where is your pic? Interested to see the character you are speaking of.
> 
> Regards



First of all this is an embarrassment of a mod. I just got tired of scratching up my good stuff. This became the Cinderella step child mod in the family. With a set of 30Q's and a SkyClone holding a 0.3ohm build I get 2 days out of it. I only use it in parallel mode. 




Would be awesome if somebody brought in some silicon sleeves for these.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/18)

CeeJay said:


> @Silver I've just been noticing a lot more guys including it in their desk/hand checks.
> 
> I knew this would get moved, the whole regulated/mech argument.



@CeeJay isn't the Cricket a mech? I moved the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (30/9/18)

The V2 has a voltage regulator, it's a semi mech. Which I suppose is regulated. But most consider it a mech. There's always a ton of arguments between the guys. I couldn't be bothered. Let's leave it here to include the V1 guys as well which is the series mech version (the one that scares me)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## acorn (30/9/18)

Also my never say die Mods, Noisy V2's for the win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay (1/10/18)

Natrasha on her way to site

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jebula999 (1/10/18)

CeeJay said:


> The V2 has a voltage regulator, it's a semi mech. Which I suppose is regulated. But most consider it a mech. There's always a ton of arguments between the guys. I couldn't be bothered. Let's leave it here to include the V1 guys as well which is the series mech version (the one that scares me)


They not that scary if you get to know them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Sash (1/10/18)

I have to say my noisey cricket hits harder than most cos it’s covered in carbon fiber so that is added performance 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Daniel (1/10/18)

Sash said:


> I have to say my noisey cricket hits harder than most cos it’s covered in carbon fiber so that is added performance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn son where do I get a wrap like that ? 

And is that a new juice you testing ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sash (1/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Damn son where do I get a wrap like that ?
> 
> And is that a new juice you testing ?


This wrap was applied in my garage  where i did my own lekker tune up!
Yes on the juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/10/18)

Sash said:


> I have to say my noisey cricket hits harder than most cos it’s covered in carbon fiber so that is added performance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard Stan Lee had a part to play in this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sash (1/10/18)

Christos said:


> I heard Stan Lee had a part to play in this...



Yes bro I actually got this from Mr Hollywood himself. Here is proof that it was done by Stan Ley






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Faheem777 (1/10/18)

Still one of my favourite mods

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Damn son where do I get a wrap like that ?
> 
> And is that a new juice you testing ?



QUOTE="Puff the Magic Dragon, post: 511948, member: 2148"]You can buy a large sheet of carbon fibre look wrap from Midas. Mine lasted for over a year on a RX 200 before one edge began to curl. Really easy to cut out and stick. I covered the whole black mod but later added the red front cover. The sheet could cover many mods and was relatively cheap.



View attachment 88259
[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (12/11/18)

Just wanted to know from the NC V2 users, what has been the optimal resistance to build for regulated parallel, regulated series and unregulated series respectively?

I've been following the general guide of: 
0.4 ohms- unregulated series
O.2- 0.3 ohms - regulated series
<0.2 ohms - parallel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (12/11/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/18)

Seemo.wm said:


> Just wanted to know from the NC V2 users, what has been the optimal resistance to build for regulated parallel, regulated series and unregulated series respectively?
> 
> I've been following the general guide of:
> 0.4 ohms- unregulated series
> ...


You’re in the right parameters with those resistances @Seemo.wm

Nice and safe amp wise

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay (12/11/18)

Those are safe, conservative resistances. When in series, both regulated and unregulated I aim for 0.35 ohms. Parallel I run it as I would a tube mech 0.08-0.1 ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (14/11/18)

I'm busy polishing my very old battered Noisy to a shiny fingerprint magnet:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir (14/11/18)

Things I cant leave home without

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (14/11/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Things I cant leave home without
> View attachment 151310


I need this liquid crystals where’d u get bud?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/11/18)

Jengz said:


> I need this liquid crystals where’d u get bud?



Vape Drippin - down in Sunninghill bru. Can order online as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (14/11/18)

My current NC setups

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vilaishima (14/11/18)

I so much need a Noisy Cricket it is starting to hurt...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (14/11/18)

Vilaishima said:


> I so much need a Noisy Cricket it is starting to hurt...



Have a look at Sir Vape, their price is pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quano (26/2/19)

My favorite setups

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faraaz (26/2/19)

JB1987 said:


> I'm busy polishing my very old battered Noisy to a shiny fingerprint magnet:
> 
> View attachment 151304


That Looks Amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (26/2/19)

JB1987 said:


> I'm busy polishing my very old battered Noisy to a shiny fingerprint magnet:
> 
> View attachment 151304


Isn't there a coating on the noisy? I assume polishing will get rid of it.

Looks great though. Might even try it on mine. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (26/2/19)

Still my favorite mod! The OG Drunken Step-father!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia (26/2/19)

veecee said:


> Isn't there a coating on the noisy? I assume polishing will get rid of it.
> 
> Looks great though. Might even try it on mine.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Yep, there is a coating. It is also on my of to do list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (30/6/19)

Hello lads and lasses,

Just discovered this thread so here is my current nc2 with Occula atop. My best set up so far. Loving it. Dr @Rob Fisher would refer to it as a chicken dinner, to me it's the mutts nuts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (30/6/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Saintjie (30/6/19)

Miss the ncv2, but still prefer my hex

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (30/6/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Trevz88 (5/7/19)

Blitzkrieg






Sent from my G3221 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (6/7/19)

Awesome mod this thing.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (7/7/19)

Ohm wrecker do awesome wraps for noisy v2 now. Custom as well as standard order ones. Here's my custom one...





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (8/7/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (8/7/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/7/19)

Hakhan said:


> View attachment 171636



That looks superb @Hakhan !
Drip tip finishes it off very nicely

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (9/7/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G (9/7/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> View attachment 171660



Probably the must unusual Noisy combo but just shows how versatile this mod can be.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/7/19)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G (9/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Probably the must unusual Noisy combo but just shows how versatile this mod can be.


LoL yes, it's a bit over kill for the Nautilus but I dont own a regulated mod so in Series it works perfectly hehe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CaliGuy (9/7/19)

Juan_G said:


> LoL yes, it's a bit over kill for the Nautilus but I dont own a regulated mod so in Series it works perfectly hehe.



I have a similar problem, only have the Dani Mini that can handle up to 24mm RTAs and the 2x Pico’s for my 22mm RTAs. Plus the Armor Pro which I use as a build station instead of a mod. Seriously considering a Noisy V2with a dual coil something RDA with some dripping action for shits and giggles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (10/7/19)

It has arrived
Now to wait until I get home to build it






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Jebula999 (11/7/19)

Decided to "upgrade" my V2 yesterday, welcome to the family Zeus X

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (12/7/19)

Decided to go back to a dripper on the noisy!





Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/7/19)

veecee said:


> Decided to go back to a dripper on the noisy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get the wrap from ??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (12/7/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (12/7/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Where did you get the wrap from ??


Tyrone from gfx, distributed by Romeiro and Quinton at Ohm wreckers vape store. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (12/7/19)

One of the greatest combos I've ever used! Love it

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/7/19)

SS and Black






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/7/19)

seeing threads like this makes me want to get one. I mean, a gazillion people can't be wrong?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz (12/7/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> seeing threads like this makes me want to get one. I mean, a gazillion people can't be wrong?


I've had mine for 4 years now and it still hits as hard as it did 4 years ago... Ergonomics greats, takes up to 25mm atties, button is pretty good, hits like a train but I've even used it with my mtl tanks as your with your build and potentiometer you can get the perfect mtl hit, has protection and the biggest 1 of all... It is 500 bucks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (12/7/19)

Jengz said:


> I've had mine for 4 years now and it still hits as hard as it did 4 years ago... Ergonomics greats, takes up to 25mm atties, button is pretty good, hits like a train but I've even used it with my mtl tanks as your with your build and potentiometer you can get the perfect mtl hit, has protection and the biggest 1 of all... It is 500 bucks


Truth! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/7/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> seeing threads like this makes me want to get one. I mean, a gazillion people can't be wrong?



Agreed
I want one too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/19)

I may just get one because all these pics are giving me FOMO! I have never had one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hein (13/7/19)

Loving these coils in this setup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## veecee (13/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I may just get one because all these pics are giving me FOMO! I have never had one!


Of all vapers, you've never owned one. Eishwena baba! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## veecee (13/7/19)

Silver said:


> Agreed
> I want one too


You've also not tried one! Eishwena baba x2! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/19)

veecee said:


> You've also not tried one! Eishwena baba x2!
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk



I know

@veecee - its a long story

When the noisy first came out (version 1) - I wanted one. I remember when Vape King opened their Bel Air shop I went to the opening and saw a few guys using it. I was quite taken by it (for its series mode) because I like an instant fire on the coil. I didn't get one initially and then when there were those fire button modifications that you could get to make things better (I cant remember exactly what the story was) I decided to pass on it. I dont like devices that need special modifications like that. It must work perfectly. 

When V2 came out, it wasn't a "true mech" so I passed on that too. 

So here I am.

I think I need to try it. 

You are right - Eish wena!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/7/19)

@Rob Fisher - something vape related that you have not had - I'm am flabbergasted 

I had the V1 (all in my quest to discover and learn as much as possible about vaping in the shortest possible time). It was to be the "tick my box for mech mods". I was so inexperienced and scared at the time of anything that wasn't fully regulated and had a screen to show me that all was Ok. So I did a safe built and fired and vaped on it once or twice and sold it again 

Today I mainly have mechs and semi-mechs and just recently acquired the NCv2. The NC is not 100% my style, but the peer pressure was too much  It is my Angry Bird mod  - I dont even consider to use it in Series mode. And she fires absolutely instantly. 

I still don't have the 100% correct (to my liking) atty for it, but that will come with time. So for now this is what I have paired with it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (14/7/19)

Love it @RenaldoRheeder 
Your ‘angry bird’ mod. That is cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (14/7/19)

I'm also on the fence about getting one. But if I get one I need an RTA and more batteries and suddenly it gets expensive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/19)

Adephi said:


> I'm also on the fence about getting one. But if I get one I need an RTA and more batteries and suddenly it gets expensive.



I hear you @Adephi

I have the batteries and enough atties
I need another mod though

You see, this is the problem with vaping....
I do not actually NEED another mod - but I want this one because I am curious and I think I have a plan for it. To be a monstrous vape when I need. Series mode.

Dial in the resistance just right to create a bit of chaos but not danger...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905 (14/7/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapingAccountant (14/7/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (14/7/19)

That keeps on going... and going... and going...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (14/7/19)

I'm sorry to say but you all are vaping fake devices.

The original Noisy cricket. ..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt (14/7/19)

Adephi said:


> I'm sorry to say but you all are vaping fake devices.
> 
> The original Noisy cricket. ..
> View attachment 172161


 MIB... Still a great movie

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (15/7/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## veecee (15/7/19)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 172200


Such a lekka spot! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (15/7/19)

veecee said:


> Such a lekka spot!
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Best place to stop for a vape while hitting the spruit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (15/7/19)

They are now complete

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## herb1 (15/7/19)

Those leather sleeves have made the Kriekies more fashionable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/7/19)

And all dressed up now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (19/7/19)

Wish I could put this in my tank






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (19/7/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Wish I could put this in my tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's stopping you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (25/7/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt (25/7/19)

My Super Kriekie






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (25/7/19)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Beserker786 (26/7/19)

Fire in the hole

Happy days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (30/8/19)

Noisy nr 2






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst (1/9/19)

So vapecon has made me join the noisy side and i must say the reload is better than what i expected. 




This might just become a daily used device with me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/9/19)

antonherbst said:


> So vapecon has made me join the noisy side and i must say the reload is better than what i expected.
> 
> View attachment 176459
> 
> ...



That is a match made in heaven - it is always in my arsenal. Congrats mate  



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/9/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> That is a match made in heaven - it is always in my arsenal. Congrats mate
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I cant believe i waited so long to get the combo but now i am glad i did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (1/9/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (2/9/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/9/19)

Got a new tank and the wrap at Vapecon this weekend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/9/19)

CeeJay said:


> First of all this is an embarrassment of a mod. I just got tired of scratching up my good stuff. This became the Cinderella step child mod in the family. With a set of 30Q's and a SkyClone holding a 0.3ohm build I get 2 days out of it. I only use it in parallel mode.
> 
> View attachment 146814
> View attachment 146815
> ...


If you willing to wait for snail mail

ZAR 82.95 5%OFF | Wismec Noisy Cricket II-25 MOD W O Battery Noisy Cricket 2 Vape Box Mod Protection Silicone Case Cover Sleeve 19 Colors
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5xQtwvrK





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

My version of a noisy cricket

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (15/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> My version of a noisy cricket
> View attachment 177732




Ever heard a Pakistani wicket keeper... Now That's a noisy cricket(er) lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

Noisy cricket v2


----------



## Vaporator00 (15/9/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> If you willing to wait for snail mail
> 
> ZAR 82.95 5%OFF | Wismec Noisy Cricket II-25 MOD W O Battery Noisy Cricket 2 Vape Box Mod Protection Silicone Case Cover Sleeve 19 Colors
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5xQtwvrK
> ...


Those are awesome! Wonder what the potential for a GB is for it?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/9/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Those are awesome! Wonder what the potential for a GB is for it?



Same sleeve is available from Satovape in CT for R 75.00.

http://satovape.co.za/accessories.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/9/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Same sleeve is available from Satovape in CT for R 75.00.
> 
> http://satovape.co.za/accessories.html


If you are in Cape town and can get to them, otherwise postage of R100 extra. So that equals R175..... Just saying.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JVR1987 (22/12/20)

Lekker little setup this. Works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## MRHarris1 (23/12/20)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## MIKE6236 (7/2/22)

Revived! Why don't these little guys get more attention?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (19/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (19/2/22)

My Cheesy Joke starting line setup....


"So Dead Rabbit & Noisy Cricket.. (insert punchline here)

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

